# The Best car you've owned (apart from your TT)



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi guys, I've looked for this thread but I couldnt see one!

Just been looking at my old car and miss it dearly, but I needed to grow up a bit!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

2005 MX-5. Much more fun to drive than the TT, just a little slow and of course, no quattro.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

a 1.6 megane coupe 2000 reg! no idea y but i loved it (not as much as the TT)


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

[bOld school ]Ford Capri 2.8 injection 1983 or New Mazda 3 MPS in 2007[/b]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

A Bermuda Blue Ford Cortina Mk5. 

She was like a 'poor man's Mercedes!' :lol:

Painfully slow, tacky interior and not a great exterior.

But I loved that car....

My first love. My first car.

She was with me for 11 years. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Gone now. Gone forever. 

We'll be together again. You'll see!

Soon. Soon.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My *Sunburst Red* XR3, 30 years of trouble free motoring.. 8) no wonder I still luv her.










Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

MY99 Impreza turbo, or possibly my 2l turbo corsa, now that was a flying machine! 

Corsa pic:
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=c2vxl& ... x=72&ty=41


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Danny1 said:


> MY99 Impreza turbo, or possibly my 2l turbo corsa, now that was a flying machine!


chavtastic lol


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > MY99 Impreza turbo, or possibly my 2l turbo corsa, now that was a flying machine!
> ...


Indeed mate, but had them years ago  was going to buy another Impreza instead of the TT but would only get a WR1.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I would love a Subaru but its just the image that goes with it :-(
Think I will stick with the hair dressers car :-D


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> I would love a Subaru but its just the image that goes with it :-(
> Think I will stick with the hair dressers car :-D


Yep, they released to many new models to quick and they devalued so much every man and his chav could buy them  Problems with image also arise when say you go to a job interview in one and they can hear you coming from a mile away! or the frowns I used to get when i drove up to my golf club haha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It would have to be eather my old Escort Cosworth or my old nugget yellow Corrado G60


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mondeo,


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Classic mini my first car and one of the best 
I will have another one but need to save as next one will have a bike engine lol :lol:


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome guys!

keep em coming!


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome guys!

keep em coming!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

My R8 :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Obvious really innit...










I had mine pre-digital photography but it was pretty much like this and I wish I still had it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rusty, Really nice & some interested onlookers as well. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bit of a self build:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

My beloved, gone but not forgotten, Z4M


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The first new car i ever bought in 1978 was a Fiat X/19 Lido, a limited edition version of the original 1300 ccc X/19 which came in metallic black with cream alcantara seats and chromed bumpers. Sold to it 2 years later as it was the mobile deposit on my first house. I would love to buy / restore one today ... however, Fiat 1970's steel means most have rotted away.

My girlfriend, now wife, took pity on my post Fiat disposal depression (I was hacking around in dog of Peugeot 305) and bought me a very low mileage, very original primrose yellow 1968 MGB GT for my 21st birthday. 30 years later the 3 of us are still together, the MG having covered 15k miles in the intervening period.

The car I really, really, regret selling was a Lotus Type 36 Elan Sprint FHC, Lagoon blue metallic over white and fully restored by the late Mick Miller. Sold it to a Japanese gentlemen who was on a business trip in London for a silly price which today would buy a similar Elan needing a lot of work, It would cost £35k to buy it today, if you could find one. What a dickhead !


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > MY99 Impreza turbo, or possibly my 2l turbo corsa, now that was a flying machine!
> ...


Really Adam...... Wheres that pic of your punto. Your love this guys its a cracker, you wont believe me its sooo funny, but it is true.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That would be peter-ss's TT :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Adam TT old car


























:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I never pissed myself soo much when I was told it was his old car!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Adam TT old car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will say i never did any of them modifications lol


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Lol that cracks me up 6 scaffy poles sticking out the back of it Adam I'm surprised at this hahaha!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Gforce said:


> Lol that cracks me up 6 scaffy poles sticking out the back of it Adam I'm surprised at this hahaha!


lol im sorry  but honestly i didnt do any of these mods i just had a thing for puntos


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

1 is clean and 5 are dirty tho :roll: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

they did all work well for about 1 month the weight of the back box was so much it snapped off lol


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with puntos mate one of my mates had a yellow one 230bhp and i had a renault 5 gt turbo lots of fun but terrible round corners

But that's 6 exhausts and you bought it like that haha


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

i bought it without even seeing it(couldnt drive) if i remember right i paid £250
the punto 1.4gt was good fun when it worked


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

For £250 I'll let you off lol


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I wont! You would have to give me far more then £250 to drive it for more then a week!


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Well over ten years ago since I owned this bad boy, but the driving memories are still fresh. It was a 1993 3.6 Turbo with 18" 3 piece Speedlines - the last of the rear wheel turbos _(apart from mental GT2's)_ 8)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

best car i have ever owned it's peugeot 406 coupe V6 ,


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

1982 Audi Ur-quattro with BBS alloys...










Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> 1982 Audi Ur-quattro with BBS alloys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

RX7,, great car,,had 2,,1 in california and 1 here,, loved them 8)


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

my Corrado Storm, just loved that VR6 engine and the fact that there were so few Corrado's and only 250 Blue Strorms ever made.

only car that gave me a tear in my eye when it was driven away by its new owner.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

For me it has to be my RS4 Cabriolet. That was such a lovely car to look at and drive.


























Graham


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Graham why would anyone change from that to a TT?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Graham why would anyone change from that to a TT?


Let's just say there was a slight hic-up in my life. All OK now though. :wink:

Graham


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> 1982 Audi Ur-quattro with BBS alloys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! You still have the car?

Apart from my TT, the best car I've owned was a laser red Audi A4 2.8 quattro


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

MK3 2ltr GT cortina.....the twin 45 webbers when in full flow were a lovely sound with a pancake filter ....ahhhh the memories


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> MK3 2ltr GT cortina.....the twin 45 webbers when in full flow were a lovely sound with a pancake filter ....ahhhh the memories


Mk3 cortina,,, only good thing about that car was the big back seat !!!  ,, twin 45s,, did you fit them yourself,, standard , as i remember, was 28/36 downdraught.....


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Obvious really innit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. :-o


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

James Junior said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Obvious really innit...
> ...


How was it living with a left hooker BTW?

Driven a few on holiday but never driven one in the UK. An ex GF used to have a Barchetta which was LHD only too and said you got used to it pretty quick, but overtaking was a pain.


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Some awesome cars in this thread.

Loving the wheels on that Z4 Coupe and the old school 911 and Audi Quattro look amazing.

My best car was my 94 MR2 Turbo. I had a thing for MK2 MR2s and have owned four over the years. My silver Tubby was bought as a fresh import with only 40k on the clock back in 2006. Manual boost controller, teins, uprated brakes and loads of HKS goodies saw it putting out nearly 300bhp. That might not sound like much by todays standards, but in an MR layout car as light as that it was obscene.

I have driven some fast cars and the only thing I have ever driven that accelerated quicker from a standing start was a Formula Jaguar I drove on a race day. Nothing else comes close to the sheer savagery of the acceleration of the thing. It was mental - flat out in second and third would pin you to the seat and you could see the front of the car lifting! I humbled cars worth ten times the MR2 in that thing.

I still miss this car really badly. Sold it to some young lad years ago as I needed a smart car for company business - he was only 19. I often wonder if he is still in one piece, that was really not a car for a 19 year old... His mum, dad and sister came with him to look at the car and his mum looked like she was going to cry when he handed over the cash!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> JorgeTTCQ said:
> 
> 
> > 1982 Audi Ur-quattro with BBS alloys...
> ...


Hi,

I sold a few years ago. Had an engine big problem, broken pistons, turbo, valves... and a corrosion problem. I showed it to a man from Audi Tradition Spain and was determined to buy it to restore, so I sold it.
I enjoyed a few years but really loved it, very good car.
I bought it to an english man who lives near Calpe, Costa Blanca, Alicante. He bought the car to a german man many years ago and the car was in England for years, until he moved the car to Spain.

Cheers


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

XKR in Autumn by jdnpics, on Flickr

'Owned' in that I won it for 6 months. The acceleration and torque were as fabulous as the 15mpg average was not....

Still miss it.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

For me it's either my lotus Elise, which I had converted to the Honda type R engine, or my lancia integrale evo 1. Both cars were amazing in their own right. Would defo have them back tomorrow!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It SHOULD be the MKIV Golf GTi Turbo we had just before buying the TTC.










It wasn't techinically 'ours' as it was a company car, but it is beaten only slightly because of the new new car feeling we got when we had the predecessor a GTi non-turbo.










Essentially, we ordered the Turbo, but the order got cocked up and we ended up with the wrong car - as it was their fault, they let us have it for 6 months until the real one turned up.

However, it was pretty much the first MKIV GTi in the country, so it felt pretty special. What let it down was that it was s-l-o-o-o-o-w. So while we had loads of people talk to us about it, we spent most of the time apologising that it wasn't the 'proper' model, but that it was coming.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> It SHOULD be the MKIV Golf GTi Turbo we had just before buying the TTC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's spooky our Black GTi was going to be T248 ACU before I put the private reg on it


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a red 8V MK2 Golf GTI, J reg so it had the rainbow interior, 15" BBS Alloys, PAS etc etc. I loved that car and up until my TT is was my favourite.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

James Junior said:


> How was it living with a left hooker BTW?
> 
> Driven a few on holiday but never driven one in the UK. An ex GF used to have a Barchetta which was LHD only too and said you got used to it pretty quick, but overtaking was a pain.


Absolutely no problem, I've had three - the Integrale, a BMW Z1 and a Barchetta. 

The Barchetta is a very underrated car and a capable cross-country hack. In fact of all the cars I've owned it is the the two Italians I miss the most.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fiesta RS in red with recaro seats 8)


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Love_iTT said:


> For me it has to be my RS4 Cabriolet. That was such a lovely car to look at and drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the car and the number plate is perfect 

My only other car was my mk4 golf. Was a gt Tdi @ 150bhp, but felt faster tbh, never had it on a rr though. Got the TT as soon as I could afford it after passing my test


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

This Beauty:










A '77 GM Opel Commodore 2.8i GS/E coupe from Germany. 160 bhp bosch electronic injected OHC straight six, RWD, discs all round, PAS and AUTO. Had an original beige crush velour interior(!)(later replaced with recaros when I had it) and RHC even had aircon although it was an aftermarket fit. Did a full restoration on it between 1995 and 2001 and regularly used to drive it over to Germany for Opel club meets over there and other trips elsewhere via the autobahn. Great car, loved it, was pretty quick, had 125 mph from it  Very rare nowadays, about 10 left I think.

Then I sold it and bought a TT :roll:

It's been with the same owner since I sold it in 2001 until it recently came up for sale again, and sold at £7k, but by the time I saw the ad it had gone, would have loved to have it back. The pic is a recent photo It's good to see that it's still in very good condition.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ferrari Dino 246 GT.

Pic to follow (from an old Polaroid camera) hopefully!

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My Ferrari Dino 246 GT...not a good picture but taken a long time ago with a basic Polaroid camara and then scanned onto my PC a few years ago. The TT and the Dino have the same aura for me...A distinctive tactile quality.

I wouldn't like to have to choose between the two. My TT is quicker, though :wink: 









Joe


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

TTCool said:


> My Ferrari Dino 246 GT...not a good picture but taken a long time ago with a basic Polaroid camara and then scanned onto my PC a few years ago. The TT and the Dino have the same aora for me...A distinctive tactile quality.
> 
> I wouldn't like to have to choose between the two. My TT is quicker, though :wink:
> 
> ...


I cant put into words how much I would rather have that than a TT.

:twisted:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

spilz said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > My Ferrari Dino 246 GT...not a good picture but taken a long time ago with a basic Polaroid camara and then scanned onto my PC a few years ago. The TT and the Dino have the same aora for me...A distinctive tactile quality.
> ...


Especially now that a Dino is worth a fortune. Selling that car was the worst motoring mistake I've ever made. I had it for 4 years and sold it for a bit more than I paid for it. A few years later the price went through the roof..tens of thousands.

Joe


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> For me it has to be my RS4 Cabriolet. That was such a lovely car to look at and drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We saw that plate the other day on a black RS4 Avant ... Hev was wondering where she'd seen it before


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Apart from the TT, my favourite is my 53-reg Cooper S called Alice (Cooper). Handles like a go-kart (I would loooooove handling like that on the TT) and the sound of the supercharger is infectious! She runs on OZ Superturismo WRC boots - looks gorgeous! My dad has her now, so I still get to drive her occasionally.  This is her parked up at the Goodwood FOS in 2007: 8)


----------



## warrior22 (Jan 31, 2012)

mx5 mk 1 !!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Clio Williams.. heavily tuned, stripped out track prepared. Would destroy most cars on the twisties.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTCool said:


> My Ferrari Dino 246 GT...not a good picture but taken a long time ago with a basic Polaroid camara and then scanned onto my PC a few years ago. The TT and the Dino have the same aura for me...A distinctive tactile quality.
> 
> I wouldn't like to have to choose between the two. My TT is quicker, though :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > My Ferrari Dino 246 GT...not a good picture but taken a long time ago with a basic Polaroid camara and then scanned onto my PC a few years ago. The TT and the Dino have the same aura for me...A distinctive tactile quality.
> ...


Mouth watering or what? You can buy an exact replica here with the fabulous Alfa 3.2 V.6 engine. I'll be going down south to have a close look at one at the first opportunity; £32,000 fully built, on the road or they can supply all the parts to do it yourself. I understand they are building one for demonstration purposes. 
http://www.classicreplicasuk.com/

Joe


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> For me it has to be my RS4 Cabriolet. That was such a lovely car to look at and drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes yes [smiley=sweetheart.gif] i want one now!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TTCool said:


> My Ferrari Dino 246 GT...not a good picture but taken a long time ago with a basic Polaroid camara and then scanned onto my PC a few years ago. The TT and the Dino have the same aura for me...A distinctive tactile quality.
> 
> I wouldn't like to have to choose between the two. My TT is quicker, though :wink:
> 
> ...


well Joe,, i hope you have improved you parking skills with the psssing of time ..


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

roddy said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > My Ferrari Dino 246 GT...not a good picture but taken a long time ago with a basic Polaroid camara and then scanned onto my PC a few years ago. The TT and the Dino have the same aura for me...A distinctive tactile quality.
> ...


 :lol: Roddy, I used to lend my Dino to a local wedding photographer, Tristram Photography, he parked it...honest. I think he thought the angle looked a bit 'artistic'. It was the last time I leant it to him. It wasn't kerbed, by the way...luckily.

Joe


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice car Joe... 

I corrected the Polaroid a bit for you...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats an amazing improvement Rich!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

TTCool said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Pushed it a bit harder still (did not like the tree trunk and a few other bits...)


img005 copy by jdnpics, on Flickr


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

did you take it for a test run as well,, you've scrubbed the front tyres !!!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Cheated a bit with the XKR so here is the best car I have ever owned - the Elise.

(never actually owned a TT....)


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Our E46 M3, Ooh it still hurts to look at the pictures! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Had an Elise S1 too, that was so much fun but man the build quality was sh!te to say the least!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nice car Joe...
> 
> I corrected the Polaroid a bit for you...


Thanks Rich. Was that done with Photoshop?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

jdn said:


> Cheated a bit with the XKR so here is the best car I have ever owned - the Elise.
> 
> (never actually owned a TT....)


The Elise is an interesting choice and thanks for pushing the Polaroid a bit further 

Joe


----------



## myauditt225 (Nov 6, 2011)

1993 Diamond Black Calibra 4x4 Turbo


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

ive had a few cracking cars over the years.... now dont get me wrong i have never had a brand new car.

whilst serving in germany i had a audi 100 quattro. that thing was bullet proof. it used to hit the auto bahn and sit at max speed all the way to the uk.....and never gave any issues in 5 years 

i think my best car has to be my first car. i rebuilt it from the ground up.....infact i would have another tomorrow if i could find one at a sensible price



















came with a 1100cc engine and was soon replaced with a 1600 cross-flow mmmm


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TTCool said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car Joe...
> ...


Yep. Only a 5 second colour correction process so no big deal! :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jdn said:


> Pushed it a bit harder still (did not like the tree trunk and a few other bits...)
> 
> 
> img005 copy by jdnpics, on Flickr


Nice. 

We need the car parked properly now. So move the car or the road? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Joe I forgot to say, it's a beautiful car. 8)

And this is our gang at Le Mans in 2003. Do you recognise the car?! 8)


















Cheers

Rich


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

its a tough act to follow after the ferrari above (which is awesome!) but this is what i had before my TT MK2. It was a 2003 Z4 3.0iSE roadster. I had it for 3 years and it kept me busy with modifications. It was a daily driver, and in the 3 years I only had to replace an alarm sensor switch which cost me a massive £8 !

It was one of those cars that produced amazing photographs, something im struggling with when trying to photograph the TT, its not as photogenic. After looking at these shots again, I think i still miss it.................

























































And no, the last image isnt an oil leak, although it does look like from the photograph !


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

thats the beemer that the wife wanted......i managed to talk her into the tt 

although i do like that beemer alot aswell 8)


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

denviks said:


> thats the beemer that the wife wanted......i managed to talk her into the tt
> 
> although i do like that beemer alot aswell 8)


I had a MK1 TT 225 Coupe, i managed to talk myself out of that fast when the local Audi dealership actually had it more than i had. The worst car ive ever owned for seriously shi** reliability, 6 months of absolute hell.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

easty said:


> And no, the last image isnt an oil leak, although it does look like from the photograph !


Actually there are some nice pics there. 

If I were you I'd go out with your car and just take hundreds of pics. Focus on the composition of the image rather than the technical stuff - all that can be fixed nowadays. It's all about shapes and less is definitely more.

Enjoy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes,, the bm can look good anywhere


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes,, that bm can look good anywhere


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> yes,, that bm can look good anywhere


But only once Rod, and in a skip. I hate BMW so much. Wankers cars. They get killed when it snows! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > yes,, that bm can look good anywhere
> ...


wankers cars they used to be. however as they said on top gear a while back Audi drivers have taken that crown (i agree totally) seems to be people in A3's & A4's though and not TT's.

and yes, useless in the snow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I hate BMW so much. Wankers cars. They get killed when it snows! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Unfortunately, for the 360 days a year when it *doesn't* snow, the Z4 will out-handle the TT.

From a performance and handling point of view, this is the best I've owned:










I've never driven anything that goes round corners quite like it. With all the weight over the rear wheels, it's pretty good in the snow too, for those who worry about these things.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I hate BMW so much. Wankers cars. They get killed when it snows! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Pathetic comment above about BMW's been wankers cars, and yes your right that Z4 handled brilliantly and far better than my TT, although very different cars i suppose. Your 996 by the way looks very nice. I dont think you can beat the classic shape of a 911 in black. I dont think that model has aged and i actually prefer it to the newer models. I have considered one a few times !


----------

